# How was your sucess for ducks in the NE Middle Zone this season, since it's over?



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Newlywed sucka!!!

I saw Steve's text and saw the Eye pic, great job.


----------



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

waxico said:


> Newlywed sucka!!!
> 
> I saw Steve's text and saw the Eye pic, great job.


hahahah thanks. It's my-bad for not having locked in that date sooner. At least I had the forethought to make things very clear about what's happening on the 28th and 29th.

I hope to see some pics from you guys with a whole mess of feathers on Saturday. I'll likely be poking around the bay a little.


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

To clarify:

South Zone this weekend


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

TNL said:


> ... So I got that going for me, which is nice.


:lol: Ya made my day with that one TNL! But sorry for your troubles though.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Any Bill Murray line means a good day


----------



## CVG (Oct 14, 2009)

Yes Waxico had the pair come in on me and almost missed them because my head was way off the gun thought I was seeing things it was the weekend before the deer opener They must of made a wrong turn


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

I only hunted my usual opening day spot. Near hubbard lake. Mallards were up and woodies seemed to be way down. Again just opening weekend. Have hunted this spot for 20 years. Never seen so few woodies.


----------



## Deltabullcan (Jan 24, 2011)

Thought I would jump this thread back up. Why people want to just chat and lose a thread, I don't get it. If they have a cell phone, txt each other versus doing on here..


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Deltabullcan said:


> Thought I would jump this thread back up. Why people want to just chat and lose a thread, I don't get it. If they have a cell phone, txt each other versus doing on here..


Because there's no sense in discussing dates that are set for the next few years. If you wanted a 30 page thread then you should have discussed this past spring and summer, essentially you're late and right now most are in holiday, hunting exhausted, and family modes. 

Not to mention the internet scouters, people stay tight lipped.


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

Deltabullcan said:


> Thought I would jump this thread back up. Why people want to just chat and lose a thread, I don't get it. If they have a cell phone, txt each other versus doing on here..


Why don't you tell us how you did this year then so I can decide if I want to go up there with my 8 buddies and shoot all your ducks next year.


----------



## Deltabullcan (Jan 24, 2011)

SBE II said:


> Because there's no sense in discussing dates that are set for the next few years. If you wanted a 30 page thread then you should have discussed this past spring and summer, essentially you're late and right now most are in holiday, hunting exhausted, and family modes.
> 
> Not to mention the internet scouters, people stay tight lipped.


 SBE II, I asked a simple question on the success of NE Middle Zone Michigan duck hunters. You don't know what your talking about on the set dates. The season dates are NOT set for Waterfowl for the next 2 years. The START UP dates are, this doesn't include the "possible splits", if we have a split nor how many days of hunting. This season we again fell in the "Liberal Area", this is based on USFWS, not Michigan DNR. The DNR gives us options for splits still. Everything always has to fall in USFWS guidelines..
I had bought up the tread again because it got lost because a few people decided they wanted to chat with each other for a long period..Threads get lost this way because of that...
Think about it, ever think some waterfowlers would like to see a straight season and no splits or an earlier split!!


----------



## Deltabullcan (Jan 24, 2011)

Nuff Daddy said:


> Why don't you tell us how you did this year then so I can decide if I want to go up there with my 8 buddies and shoot all your ducks next year.


 Sounds really inmature Nuff Daddy. So you decide if your 8 buddies go up north and hunt and shoot other waterfowlers birds!!...what a leader!!!


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

Deltabullcan said:


> Sounds really inmature Nuff Daddy. So you decide if your 8 buddies go up north and hunt and shoot other waterfowlers birds!!...what a leader!!!


So does that mean you had a bad season or a good one? I don't understand.


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

Nuff Daddy said:


> So does that mean you had a bad season or a good one? I don't understand.


Sounds bitter to me. Must not have been very good

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Nuff Daddy said:


> So does that mean you had a bad season or a good one? I don't understand.


Apparently the two day split screwed it all up for him..


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

SBE II said:


> Apparently the two day split screwed it all up for him..


What I don't understand is his profile says he is a diver hunter. Unless that means just reds, bills, and ringers the late stuff is amazing diver hunting.


----------



## duckbuster0123 (Jan 31, 2013)

Well I thought the seasons this year were spot on. I shot a lot of ducks. This was my first year diver hunting and it was great. Once it got really cold and the puddle ducks moved on I started hunting divers. Did real well. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Saying this for the good of the masses...not one particular person. Not happy with the season dates? Bitching here is nothing but bitching. If really you want to have a say, voice your opinons to:

1) Your CWAC rep...see list at http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/CWAC_Committee_Listforweb1-12_395806_7.pdf?20131216080416

the next CWAC meeting will be in March, so get them your feedback long before then.

2) the DNR directly. any of the staff involved in the waterfowl program would be *happy* :evilsmile to take your input. Seriously...they do listen


----------



## carsonr2 (Jan 15, 2009)

Season dates were just fine. If someone couldn't get on birds during this fall, they might want to consider taking up deer hunting and dropping the waterfowl hunting.

Why discuss "what if's" in regards to federal liberal or conservative frameworks at the end of a season, prior to water and nesting reports, and the actual designation of a liberal or conservative federal framework?

Pointless, it is all "what if's" at this point. The season dates and split were fine. If we are limited to a 30 day season in the future, the time to handle that discussion and provide opinions will be after the Feds. designate a conservative framework.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

carsonr2 said:


> ...Pointless, it is all "what if's" at this point. The season dates and split were fine. If we are limited to a 30 day season in the future, the time to handle that discussion and provide opinions will be after the Feds. designate a conservative framework.


Which is pretty much why I made my last post.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

It's gotten pretty quiet in here, quit facebooking and texting guys...


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

SBE II said:


> It's gotten pretty quiet in here, quit facebooking and texting guys...


:yikes: you're in rare form there SBE!!! Usually I get blamed for all of the problems in the world :lol:


----------



## SnowJunkie (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm glad the dates aren't set for the entire season yet.... maybe that means we have a chance for a longer late season split. :evilsmile Maybe they'll even push it back a week or two. Would be exciting to have it start Christmas morning.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

just ducky said:


> :yikes: you're in rare form there SBE!!! Usually I get blamed for all of the problems in the world :lol:


We only share resoponsibilty when we agree lol


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

SBE II said:


> We only share resoponsibilty when we agree lol


And once in a blue moon, god help us both (waiting for the lightning to hit ) we do actually agree :evilsmile

OOOOPS! There I go again just chatting away. Should've texted or FB'd you instead.....


----------

